# Soapmaking while nursing or pregnant



## GoddessKristie (Jun 18, 2007)

Hello everyone! I have never posted in this section before, so I hope this has not been covered and missed in my search. 
I LOVE making soap and started before I got married. DH and I got pregnant right away and I decided it was too risky to make soap while I was pregnant. I am still breastfeeding and DS is 13 mos. Now I'm starting to feel like maybe this was silly. 
Did you make soap while you were pregnant or nursing (or do you know someone who did?) Do you think this is safe?


----------



## shining (Oct 30, 2004)

Well, I'm about 6 weeks pregnant and just made a batch this morning. I was ify during my first pregnancy and didn't make any, but this time I have been making it. I just take extra precaution with the fumes and am extra careful with the handling. I think it's ok if you're careful. I have been using some ice with my water to make up the specified weight and have found it really cuts down on the fumes. I also always make my lye water outside so I'm getting plenty of fresh air. You've got me thinking, though. This might be a good question for the midwife!


----------



## Betho (Dec 27, 2006)

I was still in the soap business when I got pregnant. Actually, I think I did my last large order - 7500 bars - when I was 6 months along. I hated it though, it was Lavender and made me puke (I despise lavender!). I wouldn't mind making soap for personal use only as long as you are careful with any EOs but I wouldn't recommend making 7500 bars of a detested scent! lol


----------



## shining (Oct 30, 2004)

Betho--good thinking about the EO's. I don't use them very often in my soap and didn't even think about that. That would definately be something to watch out for.


----------

